
How Amazon and eBay became a tax haven for Chinese sellers - poppypetalmask
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/4/17796118/amazon-ebay-chinese-sellers-tax-fraud-haven
======
CitizenTekk
Chinese marketers are pretty smart. It's just that the situation just lined up
on today's internet-commerce and they took advantage of it. Chinese products
have a hard time selling products to other manufacturing countries like US,
Europe, Japan and other first world country as their products have been tagged
as a below or just average compared to them it is because they value mass
production rather than quality production. Thus their products aren't getting
patronized by many and when they try to barter or import products to other
countries most of their products are being neglected then plus the tax. Then
now, the internet-commerce had a boom so they have been exempted to a hefty
tax price and can produce more products without having them imported.

